# spillway saugeye



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

from a central ohio spillway using baits that resemble minnows (vague enough to keep everyone happy except lurkers)


----------



## FINN (Sep 21, 2007)

are those the aftermath of a morning session? ive heard theyve been biting in the am.


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

looks like someones gona be eatin good for thanksgiving!!


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm convinced you're onto something here. I got into a feeding frenzy for about an hour before dark last week. I haven't been out much, but it was fun to get my first saugeye bites early in the season! I didn't get the size you got, but enjoyed them just the same.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

this was more afternoon-dusk. They were amazing in a green thai curry. Couldn't wait till thanksgiving! I guess I'll have to go again, darn.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice give me a shout some time I love to go out for some eyes. I usualy hit deer creek and o'shay.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice, I know it wasn't Alum, because thats more fish than there is all together under that dam!


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

The amazeing
"Banjo minnow strkes again"


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

you know, I swear I have never actually owned one, but a banjo minnow anchored to the bottom in current might just actually hammer the saugeye


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Try a *Suspending Rogue* with a weight tied about 3 feet from the bottom. The weight sits on the bottom and the rogue sits 3 ft up and just sits there and waves in the current. See how long you can stand there and NOT MOVE IT. Just let it do the work for you.   

Way to go Topwater.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

I do believe I'll try something like that Sunday. A little rain, warmer temps, windy, should be good...

I went back to that spillway since my last post and foul hooked a HUGE sheephead. I didn't even know those motherscratchers were in there, but this thing was bigger than any sheep I've ever seen up at the lake. No pic, but it had to go 30". really dark too, unlike the erie ones
seriously

unfortunately, no s'eyes


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I heard shepshead are comprable S-eye in terms of table fare...Really! LOL. 

On a related note mentioning the word "sheepshead" is comprable to naming the name of the Spillway you were fishing. There is only a handfull (if that) of Spillways in central Ohio that will hold significant numbers of both species....You need alot of luck on your side in order to catch them; S-eyes from that neck of the woods are tough as nails to pattern  . Congrats on a job well done


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> On a related note mentioning the word "sheepshead" is comprable to naming the name of the Spillway you were fishing. There is only a handfull (if that) of Spillways in central Ohio that will hold significant numbers of both species....You need alot of luck on your side in order to catch them; S-eyes from that neck of the woods are tough as nails to pattern


Yes, yes they are.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey A.J.,
Didn't you mention to me a few months ago that they were going to stock O'Shay again with Saugeye? Someone did and I can't remember who it was. We were in a discussion of when and why they stopped in the 1st place and then someone said they started again this year.
Ring a bell at all mi Bucko?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

What rubs me wrong about the DNR is that they couldnt care less about people keeping a stringer full of 8" eyes, me and a buddy ran into a couple guys from the division not to long ago below Griggs and brought up the subject of size limits...they just sort of shrugged and said they stock them for people to catch and keep if they want regardless of size.


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

topwater said:


> from a central ohio spillway using baits that resemble minnows (vague enough to keep everyone happy except lurkers)
> View attachment 10611


What type of lure/bait that you were using that resembles a minnow? Plus, what central ohio spillway where them there fish caught. Maybe, if I go to same "central ohio spillway" with the same lure/bait I can catch some saugeye too.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

lol...............


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

1/8 oz jig + twister tail + spillway @ o'shay, deer creek, griggs, hoover, alum, indian lake = reasonable chance at hooking a saugeye. 

swapping the jig for a husky jerk or a suspending rogue (minnow type lures) will also work. 

just start fishing! you gotta put in some time before you are getting excellent returns on saugeye fishing.

remember though, YMMV!!!! (your millage may vary)


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

trucked said:


> Hey A.J.,
> Didn't you mention to me a few months ago that they were going to stock O'Shay again with Saugeye? Someone did and I can't remember who it was. We were in a discussion of when and why they stopped in the 1st place and then someone said they started again this year.
> Ring a bell at all mi Bucko?


I wasn't the one who said it, although I do remember the post (and frankly didn't believe it as I've never heard of S-eye stockings occuring in the Fall.). At any rate the DNR still stocks Oshay and Griggs however they don't release the numbers anymore. Thats likely due to numerous complaints from me/others on the enourmous stocking discrepancies between lakes like Indian/Hoover and the Scioto. For example Indian got like nearly a Millon fish last year, and somehwere around half a million a couple years before. Meanwhile the Scioto #'s have stayed the same for almost a decade (Oshay = 120,000 Griggs = *18,000*) and the fishing has subseqently gone down hill. The down right phenominal Eye fishing from the late 90's-2003 was likely due to a "booster"stock of S-eye in 96/97 (during those years Griggs and Oshay were both stocked with twice the amount they have normally recieved for the past 10 years (approx. 250,000 for Oshay and 45,000 for Griggs)

I polietely asked the DNR why Indian got such an increase in fish and got a "wishy-washy" answer. I then asked if they would consider beefing up the Scioto stockings as the fishery had gone down hill. I was told that they knew there was a problem and would take a closer look at it. About a month later they took down the S-eye stocking #'s for all impoundents/systems  

IMO the DNR has shifted there focus from "backyard S-eye holes" to out of the way "Super S-eye Holes". Essentially what there trying to do is replicate the Muamee run and the revenue that comes with it: Stock a billion S-eye in some remote area, then cash in as anglers from across Ohio spend all kinds of money trying to catch them (food,gas,lodging,bait). Thats great for the state but sucks for the river eye guys, those river S-eye are comprable to Smallmouth or Pike...Ferocious sob's  (not to mention it costs about $1.00 in gas to get to your hole, compared to what...Like $20.00(?) to get out to Indian and back)

I should add that this year was one of the best years since the "boom" of 2000-2003. No beast (27"+) Eye's but did manage about a dozen+ in the 21-25" range, most of which were caught and released. Again, all I can say is good luck! River S-eye come and go, they typically don't just sit there in a narrow little channel (like Alum of Hoover) and wait to be caught...There tricky SOB'S!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

seethe303 said:


> just start fishing! you gotta put in some time before you are getting excellent returns on saugeye fishing.


You can say that again, I've logged an easy 100+ SKUNKED hours trying to figure them out. Water level, presence of baitfish, and conditions (perferably nasty and cold) are a few of the factors you need to keep track of everytime you go out. Eventually you will find a niche.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

acklac7 said:


> I wasn't the one who said it, although I do remember the post (and frankly didn't believe it as I've never heard of S-eye stockings occuring in the Fall.). At any rate the DNR still stocks Oshay and Griggs however they don't release the numbers anymore. Thats likely due to numerous complaints from me/others on the enourmous stocking discrepancies between lakes like Indian/Hoover and the Scioto. For example Indian got like nearly a Millon fish last year, and somehwere around half a million a couple years before. Meanwhile the Scioto #'s have stayed the same for almost a decade (Oshay = 120,000 Griggs = *18,000*) and the fishing has subseqently gone down hill. The down right phenominal Eye fishing from the late 90's-2003 was likely due to a "booster"stock of S-eye in 96/97 (during those years Griggs and Oshay were both stocked with twice the amount they have normally recieved for the past 10 years (approx. 250,000 for Oshay and 45,000 for Griggs)
> 
> I polietely asked the DNR why Indian got such an increase in fish and got a "wishy-washy" answer. I then asked if they would consider beefing up the Scioto stockings as the fishery had gone down hill. I was told that they knew there was a problem and would take a closer look at it. About a month later they took down the S-eye stocking #'s for all impoundents/systems
> 
> ...


Interesting read...Thanks for dropping the knowledge.


----------



## topwaterdevil (May 23, 2007)

anyone still catching Saugeye at "local spillways"? If we get a nice day here I wouldn't mind getting in on the action.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes local spillways are giving up saugeyes. Ying6 and i got 2 last night. On minnow type lures.


----------



## topwaterdevil (May 23, 2007)

Can't resist this amazing weather here. I'll get out here in a bit and see how it goes. Hopefully the water's not too high. Report later.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

going tomorrow if anyone wants to go. shoot me a pm


----------



## topwaterdevil (May 23, 2007)

got skunked. :S I'm new at this game. Hopefully others did better.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I was thinking about ging today, but opted for 8 hrs of OT instead. I'll be at PC all weekend thru Xmas so I hope to do my first steelhead trip ever and maybe a night stalk on a pier for some sumo walleyes, but I hear things have been quiet in that area for the eyes. 

Anyway, it will be good to wet a line again!

CG


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Skunked, saw the ducks picking up shad.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> River S-eye come and go, they typically don't just sit there in a narrow little channel (like Alum of Hoover) and wait to be caught...There tricky SOB'S!


LOL.keep telling yourself that and even you might believe it some day  
seriously,i don't understand how you come to that conlusion.lakes like hoover and alum(app. 300 acres)are anything but a "narrow little channel".that description is a much better fit for streams.i know we've hashed this out before,but i don't think you'll find another guy here with experience with lake and stram saugeyes who will agree with your assessment.stream fish may move based on water conditions,but if you know a little about their habits and reading a stream,you can find and catch them(fairly easy),and they will be much more confined than in a 3000 acre lake with an abundance of preferred structure,etc that could or could not hold fish at any given time.
stream or lake,if you find active fish,and use the right approach,you will catch fish.i don't think you've really put that much time into fishing lakes to make a valid case for your comparison.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well said Rick my thoughts as well and already stated in another thread that Net posted on 07 Saugeye stocking for State. Numbers speak for themselves stocking all over state not just a specific out of the way money maker!! Give me a well stocked saugeye river over a well stocked lake and patterns are so much easier in a river hands down.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I agree as well. I think they are definately easier to pattern in the river. However, conditions in a river can change more significantly and that makes it tricky. If you put your time in though, saugeye can be caught easier out of a river, or below a dam than in a wide open resevoir especially this time of year.

CG


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Me ad a buddy didnt get so much as a bite over at osha today.
It was bad. But got tons of limb fishes


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Went to oshan, about 6:00am, nothing. 
Then went to Alum same result. nothing. 
Whats good to catch a saugeye? i just wanna catch 1. For petes sake. :S


----------

